# No reds but we found the trout!



## caim (Apr 22, 2012)

Me and a few friends from work this past Saturday morning at daybreak headed out to the sound side of p cola beach. Didn't check the weather because I was too excited to try out the new set up. As you can imagine since I didn't it ended up being the worst chop in the sound I had seen in a while. I assumed it was a strong south east wind. So it was rough. Went out with the typical live well full of shrimp and pin fish. 

All of us were using shrimp on a poping cork and didn't get the first hint of a bite all morning. Then came around noon ish and buddy ran out of shrimp. Asked him to toss on a doa to try it while I finished feeding the pin fish and bam. He couldn't let that thing touch the water without a fish. It is like they were waiting on it.... 

So I scrapped the live bait idea and went with the doa. Needless to say probably caught 5 times our limit but had a blast doing it. Little pick of the fish I took home. Got the specs fried up nice and had a good dinner


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

I was fishing some docks at night around some lights and couldn't get the specks to touch a live shrimp..... Who knows


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Nice report and photo. Good mixed bag of fishing too. Looks like speck trout, sand trout and croaker. 

Odd the specks didn't want live shrimp and took the DOA's instead.


----------



## caim (Apr 22, 2012)

Yeah all specs and "white" trout. Someone said they were good so I tried it. Wouldn'tdare to eat a croaker yet..... Maybe on a good dare.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Night Wing said:


> Nice report and photo. Good mixed bag of fishing too. Looks like speck trout, sand trout and croaker.
> 
> Odd the specks didn't want live shrimp and took the DOA's instead.


Uhhhhh...croaker? Where?


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

big enough croker is good eating. 

that second one from the left looks like a croaker since its sitting on its belly.


----------



## caim (Apr 22, 2012)

Tien. May have to teach me your asain ways haha


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

up in the mid atlantic states croakers grow up and over 20" and are considered worthy game fish. Down here theres not a big following but if your hungry enough and you have a few 10"croakers they will fry up nicely.


----------



## benjarmouche (Sep 9, 2013)

Gross


----------



## no parts (Jun 12, 2008)

Wirelessly posted

Fun day with the brobie alliance! Good first day on your new outback minus the drive issue. Haha. Doa for the Nguyen that day. 

Ps anybody find a capt dick stake out pole in the sound I'll be forever grateful.


----------



## ric hamm (Mar 21, 2013)

Did you rig the DOAs on the corks, or did you guys jig them?


----------



## caim (Apr 22, 2012)

Yes to both of those.


----------



## pole squeezer (Oct 29, 2008)

You guys do not know what you're missing when you pass on croakers. They fry up great, flaky white flesh, clean taste. Used to catch bull croakers in the bayou near the old Civitan Park in Warrington. Some of those croakers were in the 18-20 in range, they pull like a redfish on light tackle when they're that size. I don't know what happened, but Pensacola used to be known for large croakers back in the day.
It's funny how young folks turn up their noses a fish today, that we used to feed our families with yesterday. lol


----------



## jbs_bama (May 24, 2010)

Croakers get pretty big up on the east coast. They are good eating too. People can think they're trash fish all they want. They're fun to catch especially when they are 18"+. JMO


----------



## caim (Apr 22, 2012)

I guess I just never considered them due to only catching small ones (bait size) and the occasional one the size of my hand. That and I was brought up on the notion that they were just bait.... one day when i catch a decent sized one Ill muster up the confidence haha.


----------

